# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > سوال: چطوری ID پرزدانده رو در InstallShield بدست بیارم؟

## Mohsen6558

سلام
من نیاز به Processor ID دارم تو Install Shield کسی می تونه کمک کنه؟

----------


## Mohsen6558

من اینو پیدا کردم: اما کار نمی کنه
باز کسی می تونه کمک کنه؟
strComputer = "."
Set objWMIService = GetObject("winmgmts:\\" & strComputer & "\root\cimv2")
Set colItems = objWMIService.ExecQuery("Select * from Win32_Processor",,48)
For Each objItem in colItems
Wscript.Echo "CurrentClockSpeed: " & objItem.CurrentClockSpeed
Next

----------

